# course video about lathe from American Gunsmithing Institute



## eng_2010ali (21 ديسمبر 2008)

American Gunsmithing Institute - The Lathe 101 Course







This DVD set is available from the AGI for $479.95 but with me its free.

The following is a brief outline of what is contained in the new AGI Machine Lathe Course. The course is 12 hours in length on 13 videocassettes, which makes it easy to learn and review when needed. 

Tape I - Introduction to the lathe history, lathe lingo, identifying the parts of the lathe, the 3 types of lathe operations, four principles of lathe operation, methods of support and determining proper speeds. 
Tape 2 - Cutting tools, tool holders, types of cutting tools, tool geometry and grinding tools. 
Tape 3 - Measuring and the decimal system, understanding the decimal system, measuring tools (calipers, micrometers, dial indicators, depth micrometers etc.). 
Tape 4 - Lathe setup, precision leveling, alignment of the tailstock and (how-to make an alignment test bar). 
Tape 5 - Raw material selection, basic metallurgy, stock selection and preparation, chucking up, balancing and shimming. 
Tape 6 - Listening to the lathe, facing and turning techniques, what to watch out for (chatter, overheating, poor finish, etc.), reading the chip, working with problem materials (stainless), and cutting fluids (what is out there and how to use them). 
Tape 7 - Feed rates, power feeds and manual feed techniques, proper speed selection, taking the first cut and how-to practice. 
Tape 8 - Tapers - types and uses, methods of calculating and cutting, tailstock set over method and compound rest method. 
Tape 9 - Threading - external - calculations and threading techniques, step by step instruction. 
Tape 10 - Threading - internal - calculations and techniques, tapping and threading practice. 
Tape 11 - Boring holes, types, techniques and practice. 
Tape 12 - Finishing techniques, reaming, knurling, filing and polishing. 
Tape 13 - Advanced lathe operations, holding close tolerances, advanced threading, final practice and close.​what will you learn?
In this course you will learn everything about how to operate a lathe and the how-to knowledge of turning out professional quality parts. In typical AGI fashion everything is covered in explicit detail, using extreme close-ups, charts, detailed drawings and mock-ups, along with the real world knowledge and instruction of a professional machinist. Every aspect of operating the lathe is covered: Parts identification and operation, tool geometry, detailed how-to grind tool bits step by step (and why), measuring techniques and proper use of dial calipers, micrometers and other machinist measuring tools, three, four and six jaw chucks, tool holders, face plates, collet changers, boring bars, dial indicators, threading, parting, drilling, numerous set-ups, calculating running speeds for various materials, and how to use the Machinist Handbook along with other key reference materials. In short, all considerations for setting up and making parts from raw stock. There is so much covered that we can't list it all! We'll take you from basic lathe operation all the way through to the set-up and step by step making of a set of precise threaded test-bars. After you have learned to make these test bars you will be able to show others that you really know your stuff. The ZEN of Working the Lathe?! Master Gunsmith and Machinist Darrell Holland, who instructs this course, teaches you his personal philosophy on how to learn to feel and listen to the lathe and to hear what it is telling you. You will know when you are making a perfect cut and when you are not. A lifetime of tricks, tips and techniques are revealed. We guarantee that this course far exceeds any other videos on the lathe, mill and general machine shop ever offered - we have looked at them all! This course is more in depth, provides you with more tricks of the trade and is six times longer then any of the others. After you master the information contained in this course, you will be able to walk into any machine shop and be able to competently set up and run a lathe. Look at what AGI's Lathe Course offers!


size of course total is about 2.85 GB

http://rapidshare.com/files/89107021/Lathe_101_Video.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89109360/Lathe_101_Video.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89111106/Lathe_101_Video.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89112792/Lathe_101_Video.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89113709/Lathe_101_Video.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89114813/Lathe_101_Video.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89116749/Lathe_101_Video.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89120405/Lathe_101_Video.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89121942/Lathe_101_Video.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89124568/Lathe_101_Video.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89127498/Lathe_101_Video.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89142336/Lathe_101_Video.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89146668/Lathe_101_Video.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89152777/Lathe_101_Video.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89155353/Lathe_101_Video.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89159821/Lathe_101_Video.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89162681/Lathe_101_Video.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89165928/Lathe_101_Video.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89171272/Lathe_101_Video.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89174447/Lathe_101_Video.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89178560/Lathe_101_Video.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89353131/Lathe_101_Video.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89354154/Lathe_101_Video.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89355924/Lathe_101_Video.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89356941/Lathe_101_Video.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89358088/Lathe_101_Video.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89359966/Lathe_101_Video.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/89359186/Lathe_101_Video.part28.rar
NO PASSWORD​
wait me i will post more theard contain video about manufacture operation
but that depend on your comments


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mustfa (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## أحمد دعبس (12 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------



## talib ahmmed (10 فبراير 2011)

مـــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور .ارجو مساعدتي لم اتمكن من تحميل كل الجزاء


----------



## ABO AL FWARES (12 مايو 2011)

كورس أكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## mad_yugi88 (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

